
WHO set to resume hydroxychloroquine trial - cm2187
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-who-idUSKBN23A2LT
======
cm2187
Decision probably motivated by this:

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/03/covid-19-surgi...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/03/covid-19-surgisphere-
who-world-health-organization-hydroxychloroquine)

